# New Pony!



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 2, 2010)

So, I decided a couple months ago that I was going to come right on over to "the dark side" lol! I bought a beautiful Shetland yearling filly who will be showing next year... the only problem is where to find tack! I want to find a nice black leather in hand bridle (with a bit of bling preferably)... so where does everybody shop?

Thanks!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 2, 2010)

What type pony is she? Classic, Foundation, Modern Pleasure, Modern? Would help to help you find the right halter.

Congratulations! Welcome to the Pony World!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 2, 2010)

Most the mini stuff will work for the shetlands as far as show halters, barn halters ext will go. You can get a nice bridle from Lutke or Ozark Mini Tack has a nice bridle that is a bit cheaper too that I think is very nice.

Here is the link - http://minitack.com/mw12.htm


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting!! She is a modern pleasure.

I havent announced her yet, and really have to get some better pictures of her in the spring once she is all clipped up! But heres one picture of her...

SDS Sweet Success

Dam: Miss Candy Cane

Sire: Boss Man

Will be shown with Syndi Kanzler in the 2011 season!

(please excuse the weird stance and hairy-ness!)


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, you may want a mare bridle then.

Dale Lutke sells them, but I prefer the leather ones. I'd try Herron Tack if I were you, but Ozark has that decent one now and you can easily get the Weymouth bit with it from them.

Hope she does well for you! You will have to share show pictures with us in the spring!

Congrats,

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 7, 2010)

Herron Tack has my favorite mare bridle and bits.


----------

